# Do I need to Bring Smith Charts and Graph Paper



## JeffC (Apr 9, 2007)

I will be taking the ECC exam in the afternoon. Should I bring copies of the Smith Chart and graph paper?


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 10, 2007)

You could bring them, but.... they must be "bound" (even if that is just in a three ring binder).

Then, you are not allowed to *write* in your reference materials - exam subversion potential. So, if the problem requires a Smith Chart, it will be provided for you in the exam book.


----------



## Frontier05 (Apr 18, 2007)

singlespeed said:


> You could bring them, but.... they must be "bound" (even if that is just in a three ring binder).
> Then, you are not allowed to *write* in your reference materials - exam subversion potential. So, if the problem requires a Smith Chart, it will be provided for you in the exam book.



Yep, I'd agree to bind one up in your notebook to "look" at only.

You can have notes / highlighter marks on it, etc to help read so much quicker then 4 or 5 pages of "the other board" book.


----------

